# Slate roof ridge finish



## alex6192 (Feb 25, 2021)

Looking for suggestions on how to finish the ridge on a slate re-roof that we're having.

Our property is circa 1860 buff brick so we're looking for a traditional finish. We quite like a crested ridge tile. Also, we are told these can't be fixed with a dry ridge system so we might get staining on the slate from the cement. A lot of older properties with slate roofs nearby have a simple grey looking ridge tile (bedded on as far as I can tell).

The other option is a lead-rolled top finish that we quite like.

I know it comes down to personal preference but interested to hear any views.

Thanks very much.


----------

